# How Do I Improve Accuracy Using A Longer Draw?



## Kodiak351 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hello, all! Well I ordered myself a roll of tubing from Truly Texas; 5 meters of 2050 to make into 6-tube sets, but I also ordered some tapered tubing from Dankung to experiment with; its 2050-3060. The problem with the tapered tubing, though, is that I cannot simply cut it to length. If I do, I will either be losing the heaviest or lightest part of the band, which I don't want to do. If my mathematics are correct in my head, these tubes are going to be about 1.5-2inches longer, unstretched, than what I usually would want to cut them to. Which means I'll be drawing past my usual anchor point of my ear. Now, I actually really like the idea of a long draw. I experimented with it on my Daisy B52, and got astounding power out of it. Unfortunately, my accuracy was also very inconsistant, and since my slingshots are essentially hunting tools, that cannot be accepted. I wouldn't mind giving long draws another try, but does anyone have any pointers as to how to get good accuracy from this form?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Practice and lots of it.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Yep


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Oh and I would pay money to watch you shoot 6 strand 20/50 full butterfly.


----------



## Kodiak351 (Mar 24, 2013)

You know, that 6-strand 2050 really isn't that hard to draw. It's really not much tougher to pull than the original yellow tubing on my Daisy. There's alot of tubes, but they're really small and weak individually. I'm pretty excited about trying this new tapered tubing, though. Will report my extremely un-scientific findings when I have tried them, but I have to make a new pouch first. (I have an idea to do 2 layers of thin leather with one layer of cotton canvas.)

Edit: Wish I had a video camera so I could make a few bucks. I might not be able to hit the broad side of a car at 20 feet, but you didn't say anything about actually hitting anything.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

You must be huge


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I wish you did too, I would love to see it, tubes flying everywhere should be pretty entertaining.

Bucks??? I never said how much money I would pay.

I am not convinced the 20/50s your pulling are the same that I have shot, 6 of them would be MUCH harder than yellow daisies.


----------



## rubber bandit (Oct 20, 2012)

In the past all my band failures have started at the fork end, so I would leave the thicker parts uncut if shortening them is the only solution. I only draw to the side of my chin, so I can't help with the much longer pull that you like. Good luck from the UK.


----------



## Kodiak351 (Mar 24, 2013)

Well, you know, August, you bring up a good point. I got the 2050 at a flea market as a set, already attached to the pouch and all. The owner (who didn't seem particularly knowledgeable about his wares) told me that he thought it was 2mmx5mm. I don't have any sort of tool that can measure tubing accurately enough, and I have no other tubing to compare it to. When my roll of real 2050 gets here, I'll be able to tell, but I suppose it is possible that I have been shooting 1842 or 1745, or something other than 2050.

And no, ABG, I'm not a big guy. I'm only 5'7" or so, maybe 170 lbs.

I think the trouble with my shooting butterfly, or even remotely long drawn (anything past my ear) is my lack of an anchor point. I can't really tell where and what my pouch hand is. Maybe I'll see if I can learn something from Torsten's videos, if I can find them. Thanks, everybody!


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Like we started out saying lots of practice, I know it is hard to believe, especially for an archer but you can shoot exceptionally good with no traditional anchor. Search torsten slingshot on youtube and you won't have any troubles.


----------

